# Lincoln 2013



## DavronYu (Sep 4, 2017)

what can you say about Lincoln mks 2013 ?


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

I bought one over 3 years ago. It had 13,800 miles on it when I bought it certified preowned. It now has 108,000. I Had the fuel pump replaced under the warranty and I had to put a gas tank vapor canister solenoid in it. Common ford check engine light problem that the dealer told me was one of the catalytic converters! I saved over $600 diagnosing that one myself. Those were the only issues. Put rear brake pads on it once and... believe it or not I have never touched the front brakes. Love the car and it’s a real workhorse.


----------



## DavronYu (Sep 4, 2017)

Just for fun Detroit said:


> I bought one over 3 years ago. It had 13,800 miles on it when I bought it certified preowned. It now has 108,000. I Had the fuel pump replaced under the warranty and I had to put a gas tank vapor canister solenoid in it. Common ford check engine light problem that the dealer told me was one of the catalytic converters! I saved over $600 diagnosing that one myself. Those were the only issues. Put rear brake pads on it once and... believe it or not I have never touched the front brakes. Love the car and it's a real workhorse.


Hey thanks for your response!
You use the car for rideshare right? Not personal use?
Should i get 2013 with 80k miles for $7.2k?


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

DavronYu said:


> Hey thanks for your response!
> You use the car for rideshare right? Not personal use?
> Should i get 2013 with 80k miles for $7.2k?


Correct. UberBlack and private clients. That price seems pretty reasonable to me. Mine is the front wheel drive model. The all wheel drive model has a lot more parts to go wrong and I would suggest the base 3.7 engine. Keep it simple.


----------



## DavronYu (Sep 4, 2017)

Just for fun Detroit said:


> Correct. UberBlack and private clients. That price seems pretty reasonable to me. Mine is the front wheel drive model. The all wheel drive model has a lot more parts to go wrong and I would suggest the base 3.7 engine. Keep it simple.


Its AWD.. after your comment I'm not sure what to do now.


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

DavronYu said:


> Its AWD.. after your comment I'm not sure what to do now.


I do not have experience with an AWD model. So I don't want to talk bad about it... just a lot more moving parts. I live in Michigan and the front wheel drive model does excellent in snow with appropriate tires.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DavronYu said:


> what can you say about Lincoln mks 2013 ?


Ugly. With a capital U.


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Ugly. With a capital U.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Sure you think your vehicle and wife and daughter are beautiful too. Have a nice day.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Just for fun Detroit said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Sure you think your vehicle and wife and daughter are beautiful too. Have a nice day.


Daughter, yes. Wife, not so much.


----------



## DavronYu (Sep 4, 2017)

Just for fun Detroit said:


> I do not have experience with an AWD model. So I don't want to talk bad about it... just a lot more moving parts. I live in Michigan and the front wheel drive model does excellent in snow with appropriate tires.


How expensive is repairs and maintaining the car? Compared to toyota camry?


----------

